# Seiko Skx-009 K2 Or J2?



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys....quick bit of advice needed....You may have read in another thread that I'm after one of these watches (Seiko SKX009 auto Pepsi diver), but have just been looking at what the seller calls a "rare" Japanese made version with J2 after the model no., rather than K2. The J2 photo does say 'Japan' on the dial, whereas all the K2 pics I've looked at, don't. (I'm aware that the no.1 refers to the rubber strap, and no.2 means the SS bracelet, which is what I'm after). So....is there really any difference between the Japanese and Korean versions, or are they on a par with each other? There doesn't seem to be any difference in price, so I was wondering if there's any significant difference in quality. TIA...Rog. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lol (Sep 5, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hey guys....quick bit of advice needed....You may have read in another thread that I'm after one of these watches (Seiko SKX009 auto Pepsi diver), but have just been looking at what the seller calls a "rare" Japanese made version with J2 after the model no., rather than K2. The J2 photo does say 'Japan' on the dial, whereas all the K2 pics I've looked at, don't. (I'm aware that the no.1 refers to the rubber strap, and no.2 means the SS bracelet, which is what I'm after). So....is there really any difference between the Japanese and Korean versions, or are they on a par with each other? There doesn't seem to be any difference in price, so I was wondering if there's any significant difference in quality. TIA...Rog. :thumbsup:


Well i would say neither because in my opinion they both look rubbish, Why spend so much when u can get a cheap watch


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Lol said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys....quick bit of advice needed....You may have read in another thread that I'm after one of these watches (Seiko SKX009 auto Pepsi diver), but have just been looking at what the seller calls a "rare" Japanese made version with J2 after the model no., rather than K2. The J2 photo does say 'Japan' on the dial, whereas all the K2 pics I've looked at, don't. (I'm aware that the no.1 refers to the rubber strap, and no.2 means the SS bracelet, which is what I'm after). So....is there really any difference between the Japanese and Korean versions, or are they on a par with each other? There doesn't seem to be any difference in price, so I was wondering if there's any significant difference in quality. TIA...Rog. :thumbsup:
> ...


Mmm that's an intersting first post, care to elaborate any further


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hey guys....quick bit of advice needed....You may have read in another thread that I'm after one of these watches (Seiko SKX009 auto Pepsi diver), but have just been looking at what the seller calls a "rare" Japanese made version with J2 after the model no., rather than K2. The J2 photo does say 'Japan' on the dial, whereas all the K2 pics I've looked at, don't. (I'm aware that the no.1 refers to the rubber strap, and no.2 means the SS bracelet, which is what I'm after). So....is there really any difference between the Japanese and Korean versions, or are they on a par with each other? There doesn't seem to be any difference in price, so I was wondering if there's any significant difference in quality. TIA...Rog. :thumbsup:


I think its pretty much personal preference - some WIS like their Seiko's to be of pure Japanese origins - historically there may have been quality / accuracy differences but I don't believe there is any appreciable difference these days.

Japan models are suffixed J and say 'made in Japan' on the dial and also have '21 Jewels' on the dial - K models are Korean so don't have that.

If you look on 21Jewels or Skywatches then they do generally charge a premium for J models - if you are seeing them for the same price you might as well go for the J I guess as long as you prefer the extra dial graphics.

Good luck!

:cheers:


----------



## Lol (Sep 5, 2010)

Why spen so much money on something that straps to your wrist, and is only rarley seen by others and looked at by you a few times a day! Lol


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Lol said:


> Why spen so much money on something that straps to your wrist, and is only rarley seen by others and looked at by you a few times a day! Lol


Because we want to :to_become_senile:

BTW Why have you joined a watch forum, if your going to post comments like this


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

PhilM said:


> Lol said:
> 
> 
> > Why spen so much money on something that straps to your wrist, and is only rarley seen by others and looked at by you a few times a day! Lol
> ...


you should have directed him 9 down.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know about Seiko and their practice of making things in different factories, but I do know about the large Japanese manufacturer that I work for.

About 10-15 years ago, before China became the manufacturing base for the whole world, all new products would be made in Japan, and only when the product was fully established, no modifications or fixes left to do, would the product's home, move to another country.

If this was the case for Seiko, the Korean version should be as good as the Japanese.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Belated thanks for the helpful comments, guys.....the seller just dropped the price by a tenner and sold all four in stock in a day! (including one to me!)

Seiko SKX009 J1


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol said:


> Why spen so much money on something that straps to your wrist, and is only rarley seen by others and looked at by you a few times a day! Lol


Interesting, and I don't just mean the spelling !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol said:


> Why spen so much money on something that straps to your wrist, and is only rarley seen by others and looked at by you a few times a day! Lol


Have since found out that this was my eldest son taking the pi$$.....probably in revenge for something that I chastised him about!...........kids....who'd 'ave 'em!....I would!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lol said:


> Why spen so much money on something that straps to your wrist, and is only rarley seen by others and looked at by you a few times a day! Lol


"He who LOLs last has the last LOL." If you're just here to rattle cages and terrorize the hamsters, then I suppose we've heard all you've got. Go back to Facebook (and learn to spell). :yawn:


----------

